# Sie sollten den Akku austauschen



## maar (20. September 2010)

Hallo
heute meldet unser Notebook bei der Akku anzeige 
"Sie sollten den Akku austauschen"
an der Akku anzeige ist jetzt so ein roter Kreuz
http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt-1o9wx.jpg


Der Akku wahr oft am Netz während man da dran war.
Der Laptop ist erst zweianhalb Monate alt. 
Kann den Laptop was passieren wenn ich den weiter mit diesem akku betreibe?
Es ist ein *Asus X5DAF-SX028V *wenn es weiterhilft.


----------



## HeNrY (20. September 2010)

Der Akku ist platt.
Keine Ahnung ob das noch läuft.

Kannst versuchen ihn zu rekalibrien.
Bei Lenovos ThinkPads gibt es dafür ein extra Tool.

Grundsätzlich sollte man den Akku rausnehmen, wenn das Notebook nicht zum Laden am Netz hängt.


----------



## maar (20. September 2010)

Raus genommen wurde der akku gar nicht nach dem kauf. 
Oft wurde er geladen während man am arbeiten war. 
Aber sag das mal meiner Frau.


----------



## >ExX< (20. September 2010)

Also ich lasse den Akku auch oft laden wenn ich am Laptop sitze 
Bei mir macht das eigentlich keine Probleme.
Beeinträchtigt das denn die Akku Laufzeit?
6 Monate Garantie hat man doch auf Akku´s.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

Das beeinträchtigt die Laufzeit. Aber die Effekte merkt man erst nach ein paar Jahren.

Der Akku dürfte kaputt sein, du hast aber Garantie darauf.


----------



## Hatuja (20. September 2010)

Ich meine, die Hersteller müssen auch eine Garantie auf Akkus geben.
Mir war so, dass wenn Akkus innerhalb von 6 Monaten auf unter 75% der Ursprungsleistung fallen, als Garantiefall ausgetauscht werden müssen.
Ich bin mir bei den Prozenten und den 6 Monaten nicht sicher, aber irgend so was gab es da, damit die Hersteller nicht eine AAA Batterie beilegen und sagen "Pech gehabt".

Wie lange hält der Akku denn noch?
Und nach nicht mal 3 Monaten dürfte der Akku eigentlich kaum Verschleiß aufweisen, egal wie er behandelt wurde.
Und wenn er schon eine Warnung bezüglich des Akkus ausgibt, wird da wohl eine der Zellen gestorben sein und das dürfte dann sowieso ein Garantiefall sein.


----------



## TheRammbock (20. September 2010)

Das ist überhaupt nicht gut, wenn man den Akku dauerlädt. Akku raus, wenn er am Netz hängt. Wenn´s für länger ist, pack ich meine Akkus immer in den Kühlschrank, damit sie sich nciht soooo schnell entladen. ABER nach 2 Jahren sollte man den Akku sowieso auswechseln (kommt auf den Typ an).

Aber das nach ein paar Monaten schon sowas sit deutet wirklich auf einen Defekt einer oder mehrer Zellen hin. 

Im Garantiebereich steht ja, wie in so einem Fall zu verfahren ist. Einfach mal den Wisch lesen


----------



## Hatuja (20. September 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit dem Akku im Kühlschrank unbedingt eine so gute Idee ist. Eigentlich sollen Akkus doch von Hitze UND Kälte geschützt werden und von dem Kondenswasser mal ganz zu schweigen?

Mein Samsung Netbook habe ich jetzt schon über 2 Jahre. Den Akku habe ich bisher noch nicht einmal ausgebaut und er hängt Zeitweise Wochenlang am Netz. Wenn ich dann unterwegs bin, wird er "Schnellentladen" (einige Stunden Höchstleistung auf Akkubetrieb), über Nacht laden und am Nächsten Tag geht's wieder von vorn los. Wieder zu Hause hängt er dann wieder Wochenlang am Strom.

Ich Aase also mit dem Teil herum, wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken kann, komme aber nach 2 Jahren immer noch auf 4 Stunden Laufzeit, also noch über 50% !!!


----------



## TheRammbock (20. September 2010)

Naja, ich habe relativ viele Akkus (Funkgeräte und eben vom Klapprechner) und ich habe mich mit dem Thema Akkus ganz expliziet beschäfftigen müssen. Akkus sind teuer. Und du hast ja keine Minusgrade im Kühlschrank. Kondeswasser bildet sich bei mir nciht (bin ich die Ausnahme?) und die Kühlung verhindert bei Lagerung eben ein schnelleres selbstentladen, was ja jeder Akku vorweißt.

Kleines How-do zu Akkus. 

Wie schon geschrieben, es kommt AUCH auf den Akkutyp an. Aber eine Leistung von über 50% nach 2 Jahren mit dieser Nutzung? DAS will ich sehen


----------



## Junkie2003 (20. September 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe relativ viele Akkus (Funkgeräte und eben vom Klapprechner) und ich habe mich mit dem Thema Akkus ganz expliziet beschäfftigen müssen. Akkus sind teuer. Und du hast ja keine Minusgrade im Kühlschrank. Kondeswasser bildet sich bei mir nciht (bin ich die Ausnahme?) und die Kühlung verhindert bei Lagerung eben ein schnelleres selbstentladen, was ja jeder Akku vorweißt.
> 
> Kleines How-do zu Akkus.
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben, es kommt AUCH auf den Akkutyp an. Aber eine Leistung von über 50% nach 2 Jahren mit dieser Nutzung? DAS will ich sehen


das kommt scheinbar echt auf die quali der verwendeten zellen an! mein notebook akku ist seit gu 1,5 jahren im betrieb! ich hab den bisher nur rausgebommen wenn ich an die hw musste! bei mir hat sich sograr die akkuleistung erhöt von 2 auf fast 3 std(ok mag auch an der ssd liegen die ich nachgerüstet hab).
aber der akku wird ja z.b. nicht geladen wenn das gerät voll ist und nur am netz betriebn wird! ausserdem ist bei enigen notebook herstellern der akku so angebracht das das gerät garnicht mehr richtig steht ohne( war son schrott teil von medion) ausserdem ist bei lition-ionen akkus der memory effekt nicht so hoch wie bei nickel-cadmium o.ä.


----------



## maar (20. September 2010)

> Akku raus, wenn er am Netz hängt.


raus, wenn er am Netz hängt?hast du hier vlt ein "nicht" gedacht aber nicht geschrieben?


Ich habe gerade einbisschen noch google befragt der mir sagt dass es wahrscheinlich ein windows 7 Problem ist, der die akkulaufzeit nicht richtig berechnet. Keine Ahnung.
Das Energiemanger Tool von Lenovo konnte ich nicht finden.

Garantieantrag muss ich beim Verkäufer stellen oder?

Habe aber eine 60 Sekunden Energienalyse durchlaufen lassen die mir folgendes sagt:


```
[B]Energieeffizienzdiagnose-Bericht[/B]

   Computername xxxxxx...  Überprüfungszeit 2010-09-20T18:51:57Z   Überprüfungsdauer 60 Sekunden                   Systemhersteller ASUSTeK Computer INC.   Systemproduktname K50AF   BIOS-Datum 02/02/2010   BIOS-Version 203   Betriebssystembuild 7600   Plattformrolle PlatformRoleMobile   Netzbetrieb false   Prozessanzahl 70   Threadanzahl 797   Berichts-GUID                     {7203305b-38c9-4184-a34a-b1624221a88a}                   [B]Analyseergebnisse[/B]

 [B]Fehler[/B]

   USB-Standbymodus:USB-Gerät wechselt nicht in Standbymodus
  Das USB-Gerät wechselte nicht in den  Standbymodus. Die Prozessorenergieverwaltung kann verhindert werden,  wenn ein USB-Gerät bei Nichtverwendung nicht in den Standbymodus  wechselt.
   Gerätename Logitech USB Laser Tilt Wheel Mouse   Hostcontroller-ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397   Hostcontrollerspeicherort PCI bus 0, device 18, function 0   Geräte-ID USB\VID_046D&PID_C047   Portpfad 1  
 
 
   USB-Standbymodus:USB-Gerät wechselt nicht in Standbymodus
  Das USB-Gerät wechselte nicht in den  Standbymodus. Die Prozessorenergieverwaltung kann verhindert werden,  wenn ein USB-Gerät bei Nichtverwendung nicht in den Standbymodus  wechselt.
   Gerätename USB-Root-Hub   Hostcontroller-ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397   Hostcontrollerspeicherort PCI bus 0, device 18, function 0   Geräte-ID USB\VID_1002&PID_4397   Portpfad 
 
 
 
   CPU-Auslastung:Prozessorauslastung ist hoch
  Die durchschnittliche  Prozessorauslastung während der Ablaufverfolgung war sehr hoch. Das  System verbraucht weniger Energie, wenn die durchschnittliche  Prozessorauslastung sehr niedrig ist. Überprüfen Sie die  Prozessorauslastung für einzelne Prozesse, um festzustellen, welche  Anwendungen und Dienste den größten Anteil an der  Gesamtprozessorauslastung haben.
   Durchschnittliche Auslastung (%) 38.65  
 
 
   Akku:Letzte vollständige Aufladung (%)
  Bei der letzten vollständigen Aufladung des Akkus wurden weniger als 40 % der vorgesehenen Akkukapazität erreicht.
   Akku-ID  ASUSK50AF   Vorgesehene Akkukapazität 46620   Letzte vollständige Aufladung 18248   Letzte vollständige Aufladung (%) 39  
 
 
 [B]Warnungen[/B]

   Plattform-Zeitgeberauflösung:Plattform-Zeitgeberauflösung
  Die standardmäßige  Plattform-Zeitgeberauflösung beträgt 15,6 ms (15625000 ns) und sollte  immer dann verwendet werden, wenn sich das System im Leerlauf befindet.  Wenn die Zeitgeberauflösung erhöht wird, sind die Technologien zur  Prozessorenergieverwaltung möglicherweise nicht wirksam. Die erhöhte  Zeitgeberauflösung kann auf eine Multimediawiedergabe oder  Grafikanimationen zurückzuführen sein.
   Aktuelle Zeitgeberauflösung (100-ns-Einheiten) 10000   Maximale Zeitgeberperiode (100-ns-Einheiten) 156001  
 
 
   Plattform-Zeitgeberauflösung:Ausstehende Zeitgeberanforderung
  Von einem Programm oder Dienst wurde  eine Zeitgeberauflösung angefordert, die kleiner als die maximale  Zeitgeberauflösung der Plattform ist.
   Angeforderter Zeitraum 10000   ID des anfordernden Prozesses 4816   Pfad des anfordernden Prozesses \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe  
 
 
   Energierichtlinie:802.11-Energierichtlinie für Drahtlosverbindungen ist "Maximale Leistung" (Netzbetrieb)
  Die aktuelle Energierichtlinie für  802.11-kompatible Drahtlosnetzwerkadapter ist nicht für die Verwendung  von Energiesparmodi konfiguriert.

 
 
   CPU-Auslastung:Einzelner Prozess mit erheblicher Prozessorauslastung
  Auf diesen Prozess ist ein  erheblicher Anteil der Gesamtprozessorauslastung zurückzuführen, die  während der Ablaufverfolgung aufgezeichnet wurde.
   Prozessname ICQ.exe   PID 4072   Durchschnittliche Auslastung (%) 16.63                        Modul                                       Durchschnittliche Modulauslastung (%)                    \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\Flash10c.ocx 12.81   \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe 1.63   \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys 0.54  
 
 
   CPU-Auslastung:Einzelner Prozess mit erheblicher Prozessorauslastung
  Auf diesen Prozess ist ein  erheblicher Anteil der Gesamtprozessorauslastung zurückzuführen, die  während der Ablaufverfolgung aufgezeichnet wurde.
   Prozessname firefox.exe   PID 4208   Durchschnittliche Auslastung (%) 9.15                        Modul                                       Durchschnittliche Modulauslastung (%)                    \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll 3.78   \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\js3250.dll 2.27   \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozcrt19.dll 0.74  
 
 
   CPU-Auslastung:Einzelner Prozess mit erheblicher Prozessorauslastung
  Auf diesen Prozess ist ein  erheblicher Anteil der Gesamtprozessorauslastung zurückzuführen, die  während der Ablaufverfolgung aufgezeichnet wurde.
   Prozessname explorer.exe   PID 1908   Durchschnittliche Auslastung (%) 2.58                        Modul                                       Durchschnittliche Modulauslastung (%)                    \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys 0.99   \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe 0.52   \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\usp10.dll 0.20  
 
 
   CPU-Auslastung:Einzelner Prozess mit erheblicher Prozessorauslastung
  Auf diesen Prozess ist ein  erheblicher Anteil der Gesamtprozessorauslastung zurückzuführen, die  während der Ablaufverfolgung aufgezeichnet wurde.
   Prozessname plugin-container.exe   PID 4816   Durchschnittliche Auslastung (%) 1.80                        Modul                                       Durchschnittliche Modulauslastung (%)                    \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll 1.25   \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe 0.15   \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys 0.13  
 
 
   CPU-Auslastung:Einzelner Prozess mit erheblicher Prozessorauslastung
  Auf diesen Prozess ist ein  erheblicher Anteil der Gesamtprozessorauslastung zurückzuführen, die  während der Ablaufverfolgung aufgezeichnet wurde.
   Prozessname svchost.exe   PID 932   Durchschnittliche Auslastung (%) 1.49                        Modul                                       Durchschnittliche Modulauslastung (%)                    \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\sysmain.dll 0.87   \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe 0.59   \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys 0.00  
 
 
   CPU-Auslastung:Einzelner Prozess mit erheblicher Prozessorauslastung
  Auf diesen Prozess ist ein  erheblicher Anteil der Gesamtprozessorauslastung zurückzuführen, die  während der Ablaufverfolgung aufgezeichnet wurde.
   Prozessname System   PID 4   Durchschnittliche Auslastung (%) 1.29                        Modul                                       Durchschnittliche Modulauslastung (%)                    \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe 0.90   \SystemRoot\system32\hal.dll 0.14   \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys 0.06  
 
 
   CPU-Auslastung:Einzelner Prozess mit erheblicher Prozessorauslastung
  Auf diesen Prozess ist ein  erheblicher Anteil der Gesamtprozessorauslastung zurückzuführen, die  während der Ablaufverfolgung aufgezeichnet wurde.
   Prozessname dwm.exe   PID 1876   Durchschnittliche Auslastung (%) 0.84                        Modul                                       Durchschnittliche Modulauslastung (%)                    \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\dwmcore.dll 0.33   \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\atidxx64.dll 0.11   \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe 0.07  
 
 
   CPU-Auslastung:Einzelner Prozess mit erheblicher Prozessorauslastung
  Auf diesen Prozess ist ein  erheblicher Anteil der Gesamtprozessorauslastung zurückzuführen, die  während der Ablaufverfolgung aufgezeichnet wurde.
   Prozessname csrss.exe   PID 452   Durchschnittliche Auslastung (%) 0.57                        Modul                                       Durchschnittliche Modulauslastung (%)                    \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys 0.21   \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe 0.17   \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys 0.11  
 
 
   CPU-Auslastung:Einzelner Prozess mit erheblicher Prozessorauslastung
  Auf diesen Prozess ist ein  erheblicher Anteil der Gesamtprozessorauslastung zurückzuführen, die  während der Ablaufverfolgung aufgezeichnet wurde.
   Prozessname conhost.exe   PID 1944   Durchschnittliche Auslastung (%) 0.21                        Modul                                       Durchschnittliche Modulauslastung (%)                    \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys 0.11   \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\usp10.dll 0.03   \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe 0.02  
 
 
 [B]Informationen[/B]

   Plattform-Zeitgeberauflösung:Zeitgeberanforderungsstapel
  Der Stapel mit den Modulen, die für die niedrigste Plattform-Zeitgebereinstellung in diesem Prozess verantwortlich sind.
   Angeforderter Zeitraum 10000   ID des anfordernden Prozesses 4816   Pfad des anfordernden Prozesses \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe                            Aufrufender Modulstapel                      \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll   
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\SysWOW64\winmm.dll   
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll   
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll   
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll   
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll  
 
 
   Energierichtlinie:Aktiver Energieplan
  Der derzeit verwendete Energieplan.
                        Planname                                           Energiesparmodus (OEM)                        Plan-GUID {a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a}  
 
 
   Energierichtlinie:Energieplancharakter (Akkubetrieb)
  Der Charakter des aktuellen Energieplans, wenn das System im Akkubetrieb ausgeführt wird.
   Charakter                          Energiesparmodus                       
 
 
   Energierichtlinie:Videoqualität (Akkubetrieb)
  Ermöglicht Windows Media Player, bei der Videowiedergabe die Qualität und die Energieeinsparung zu optimieren.
   Qualitätsmodus                          Für Energieeinsparung optimieren                       
 
 
   Energierichtlinie:Energieplancharakter (Netzbetrieb)
  Der Charakter des aktuellen Energieplans, wenn das System im Netzbetrieb ausgeführt wird.
   Charakter                          Energiesparmodus                       
 
 
   Energierichtlinie:Videoqualität (Netzbetrieb)
  Ermöglicht Windows Media Player, bei der Videowiedergabe die Qualität und die Energieeinsparung zu optimieren.
   Qualitätsmodus                          Videoqualität und Energieeinsparung ausbalancieren                       
 
 
   Systemverfügbarkeitsanforderungen:Erfolgreiche Analyse
  Die Analyse war erfolgreich. Es wurden keine Energieeffizienzprobleme festgestellt und keine Informationen zurückgegeben.

 
 
   Akku:Akkuinformationen
     Akku-ID  ASUSK50AF   Hersteller ASUS   Seriennummer  
  Chemie LION   Langfristig 1   Vorgesehene Akkukapazität 46620   Letzte vollständige Aufladung 18248  
 
 
   Funktionen der Plattformenergieverwaltung:Unterstützte Standbystatus
  Mithilfe von Standbystatus kann der  Computer nach einer Zeit der Inaktivität in einen Energiesparmodus  wechseln. Der S3-Standbystatus ist der standardmäßige Standbystatus für  Windows-Plattformen. Im S3-Standbystatus verbraucht der Computer nur die  Energie, die notwendig ist, um den Arbeitsspeicherinhalt zu bewahren  und die Arbeit mit dem Computer schnell fortsetzen zu können. Sehr  wenige Plattformen unterstützen den S1- oder S2-Standbystatus.
   S1-Standbymodus unterstützt false   S2-Standbymodus unterstützt false   S3-Standbymodus unterstützt true   S4-Standbymodus unterstützt true  
 
 
   Funktionen der Plattformenergieverwaltung:Die adaptive Bildschirmhelligkeit wird unterstützt.
  Dieser Computer ermöglicht die automatische Helligkeitsregelung der integrierten Anzeige durch Windows.

 
 
   Funktionen der Plattformenergieverwaltung:Funktionen zur Prozessorenergieverwaltung
  Mithilfe einer effektiven Prozessorenergieverwaltung kann der Computer Leistung und Energieverbrauch automatisch ausbalancieren.
   Gruppieren 0   Index 0   Leerlaufstatus (C) - Anzahl 1   Leistungszustand (P) - Anzahl 3   Drosselzustand (T) - Anzahl 0  
 
 
   Funktionen der Plattformenergieverwaltung:Funktionen zur Prozessorenergieverwaltung
  Mithilfe einer effektiven Prozessorenergieverwaltung kann der Computer Leistung und Energieverbrauch automatisch ausbalancieren.
   Gruppieren 0   Index 1   Leerlaufstatus (C) - Anzahl 1   Leistungszustand (P) - Anzahl 3   Drosselzustand (T) - Anzahl 0
```
Hab den Report als html Datei hoch geladen weil es im Code zu unübersichtlich ist.


----------



## TheRammbock (20. September 2010)

Klar. Erstmal ist die Qualität der verwendeten Zellen das Maß der Dinge. Auch richtig ist das Lion Akkus abschalten, wenn sie voll sind. Ich muß zugeben das ich vorwiegend mit NiMH und auch noch mit NiCd rummache. 



> Nun die Li-Ionen Akkus:
> Die Zellenspannung beträgt 3,6V.Oft als das beste vom besten gepriesen, aber das täuscht.
> Zwar sind sie bei gleicher Kapazität nur halb so schwer wie die NiMH-Akkus und kleiner, aber sie halten nur 300-500 Ladezyklen durch. Dafür brauchen sie weniger Wartung. Desweiteren halten sie nur 3 Jahre, danach sind die Elektroden chemisch zersetzt und bei höheren Strömen bricht die Spannung schnell zusammen. Braucht man den Akku nicht, so sollte er kühl gelagert werden, damit die chemischen Prozesse langsam ablaufen. Der Akku sollte dabei nur halb voll sein. Hitze beschleunigt den Zersetzungsprozess nur.



Mal am Rande angemerkt  Akkus sind schon ein schwieriges Thema.


----------



## >ExX< (21. September 2010)

Also beim Laptop ist halt das >Problem, dass auch oft mal ausversehen das Kabel herausrutscht, und wenn man dann keinen Akku drin hat............................^^

Daniel, das was du in deinem letzten Post geschriben hast, ist  völlig richtig


----------



## Hatuja (21. September 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe relativ viele Akkus (Funkgeräte und eben vom Klapprechner) und ich habe mich mit dem Thema Akkus ganz expliziet beschäfftigen müssen. Akkus sind teuer. Und du hast ja keine Minusgrade im Kühlschrank. Kondeswasser bildet sich bei mir nciht (bin ich die Ausnahme?) und die Kühlung verhindert bei Lagerung eben ein schnelleres selbstentladen, was ja jeder Akku vorweißt.
> 
> Kleines How-do zu Akkus.
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben, es kommt AUCH auf den Akkutyp an. Aber eine Leistung von über 50% nach 2 Jahren mit dieser Nutzung? DAS will ich sehen



Ich kann dir meinen Akku ja mal zuschicken. 
(Obwohl, ich hab nur den einen, also vielleicht doch besser nicht)

Notebook Batteryinfo sagt: Abnutzungsgrad des Akkus: 38%
Heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass der Akku noch 62% seiner ursprünglichen Leistung bringt.


----------



## >ExX< (21. September 2010)

Ist auf jeden Fall nen zu hoher Verschleiß.........
Wie haste die Werte denn ausgelesen?


----------



## Hatuja (21. September 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall nen zu hoher Verschleiß.........
> Wie haste die Werte denn ausgelesen?



Ich? Mit Notebook BatteryInfo 1.3. Das ist meine ich die Offizielle Seite:Notebook BatteryInfo - Home
Und dafür, wie ich seit über 2 Jahren mit dem Akku umgehe ist der Wert noch ziemlich gut!

Bei maar: Ja, der Verschleiß ist definitiv viel zu hoch.
Soll 46620, ist 18248. Wären nicht mal 40% der Ursprungszustandes...


----------



## Hatuja (21. September 2010)

_Falschen Button geklickt..., Sorry_


----------

